# I can't stand this....



## Korhumel (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm tired of potential clients turning me down due to the fact that I plow with wranglers. I'm fed up with them trying to tell me that I don't have the "proper and big enough equipment". Like they know anything about the capability of jeeps. I actually find that jeeps are the best plow rigs. Anyone else suffering from this? Sorry I just needed to vent.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Nope, I have to turn work down because the properties are too tight for my F250-F550 size trucks. Something tells me you're going after the wrong kind of work if you're getting turned down due to too small of equipment. Stick to where jeeps shine, driveways and small stuff, or get some bigger toys for the bigger work.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

wizardsr;1477681 said:


> Nope, I have to turn work down because the properties are too tight for my F250-F550 size trucks. Something tells me you're going after the wrong kind of work if you're getting turned down due to too small of equipment. Stick to where jeeps shine, driveways and small stuff, or get some bigger toys for the bigger work.


I was going to respond the same way. I had a Jeep cj7. Great for driveways. That is where you need to be. My f250 gives me a fit in driveways. Good Luck


----------

